
Facebook Reality Labs Introduces SUMO Challenge - xivxix
https://research.fb.com/facebook-reality-lab-launches-the-scene-understanding-and-modeling-sumo-challenge/
======
brad0
This looks really cool! I have no idea how you would even solve the first one
with bounding boxes. I guess you would progressively build up a scene using
the raw depth data then move onto more complex shapes at higher levels?

~~~
xivxix
It's relatively and unsolved area but there are definitely people working on
it. Technically when you have RGBD you can create a point-cloud and go the 3D
object recognition route. There are 2D to 3D methods out there too.

